# Felt -->MYSTIC 2005<--



## Hartie (6. November 2004)

Hi Leute!
Jaja mal wieder n Anfänger im BMX-Bereich...naja gut ich hab ja schon jahrelange mtb-Streeterfahrung. Mir ist dieses schnuckelige Bike in nen Laden aufgefallen. Also ich finde, dass dieses Bike doch recht fähig aussieht.         350 und 4130er CroMo (immerhin weiß ich schon, dass die die bessere variante für einsteiger sind). Ey..Was meint ihr dazu?? von bikefreund zu bikefreund: verweißt mich jetz nich auf urgendwelche anderen thread, bitte überwindet euren inneren schweinehund und lasst ein paar konstruktive beiträge fallen. danke euch!
Kleiner auszug von der felt-page(wollte nicht die ganze teileliste abschreiben):
Ready for the Streets or Park, the Mystics got a Chromoly main frame with 20 top tube length and a short rear end for easy manuals. A 4-Piece Handlebar, Felt heavy-duty chromoly Fuhcup headset, and Felt Chromoly heat-treated 3-piece crank featuring a Sealed Cartridge Bearing BB Set are standard equipment. Featuring Seat Stay mounted brakes, 38T 9mm thick Jetson compact alloy Chainwheel, an ACS Fat Chromoly freewheel, along with a Felt Double-Drive triple-bearing rear flip-flop hub, clearly this compact drivetrain is bullet-proof.


----------



## kater (7. November 2004)

Investier mehr Geld und kauf dir was richtiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartie (7. November 2004)

wo liegen die schwachstellen? wie meinst du, kauf dir was besseres, was is an dem net ok?


----------



## fatali (7. November 2004)

mein freund hat das 2004er und das ist so sauschwer!


----------



## kater (7. November 2004)

Hartie schrieb:
			
		

> wo liegen die schwachstellen? wie meinst du, kauf dir was besseres, was is an dem net ok?



Es ist wohl einfacher, wenn ich dir die Vorteile, besser gesagt, die guten Teile aufzähle:

o FUH Cup
o FlipFlop Nabe
o Jetson Kettenblatt

Das wäres. Der Rahmen ist mit 20"TT schon sehr kurz, aber vielleicht möchtest du das ja so. Der Rest ist halt entweder nur BB gelagert, sehr schwer oder von schlechter Qualität. Ich rate dir, mehr Geld zu investieren, damit du langfristig gesehen weniger laufende Kosten hast (weil dir eben nicht viel kaputt geht). Die neuen WTP oder Eastern Kompletträdern sind nicht schlecht, obschon ich immer zu sagen pflege, dass ein occasion Bike, welches selbst zusammengestellt wurde, generell bessere Parts besitzt, als diese Kompromiss-Komplettbikes.


----------



## lukstarr (8. November 2004)

@ kater

das problem bei einer eigenen zusammenstellung für einen gelegenheits-bmxer, ist zum einen, dass man leider nicht den überblick über gute parts - schlechte parts hat (als "quereinsteiger" sind vor-und nachteile kaum auszumachen) und zum anderen schiesst man schnell über seinen maximal betrag hinaus, wenn man sich ausgiebig schlau gemacht hat. vielleicht will man das bike auch einem halben jahr wieder loswerden, weils einem keinen spass macht.

ich bin zur zeit auch auf der suche nach einem komplett-bike. als maximalgrenze hab ich mir 400 euro gesetzt. und da bekommt man schon meiner meinung nach gute cro-mo bikes. wenn man blut geleckt hat, kann man die parts später immer noch austauschen, hauptsache der rahmen taugt was.

@ hartie 

ich würde mir mal wie kater schon erwähnt hat, eastern und wtp anschauen. gerade das element oder das addict finde ich klasse. ich werde mir wohl das addict holen...

http://easternbikes.com/ 

Addict bei G&S


----------



## [YoSHi] (8. November 2004)

guckt mal auf ebay da sind oft top Bikes für <300


----------



## konamann (9. November 2004)

nee bitte lass das mit dem nachrüsten. ich habs dieses jahr scho dreimal hier im Forum geschrieben, aber immer wieder gern:
hab mir vor genau einem jahr ein felt ethic gekauft, mtb-quereinsteiger war ich. das wog dann 17 kg bei 300.
1. Tretlager hinüber: 30
2. Lenker gebrochen: 60
3. Bremsen haben eh nie gefunzt: 25
4. Kettenblatt (allerdings 44T) gnadenlos verbogen, 
5. Vorderradnabe ausgeschlagen (keine SB-Lager),
6. Hinterradnabe festgefressen (keine SB-Lager),
7. Ritzel im A.,
8. Hinterbau verbogen, dass der Reifen ca 10° versetzt zum Sattelrohr stand.

warum bei 4.-8. kein Preis mehr steht: 
9. WTP Thrillseeker PRO 2005: 750

nix mehr klappern und tägliche schraubsessions, um das Rad am laufen zu halten.

nur so, was das austauschen der defekten teile am alten rad gekostet hätte:
neuer LRS: 250
neuer Rahmen: 300
Ritzel: 25
Kettenblatt: 60

Sind wir schon bei 635.
leg die in ein Komplettbike an und du wirst keine probleme mehr haben.

ich hoffe das hat dir was geholfen...
nimm dir 500 als untergrenzen, 600 als Standart. Dann wirst du den Spaß erleben, den kleine Räder machen können.

mfg Andi


----------



## kater (10. November 2004)

Endlich jemand, der es kapiert hat


----------



## Kamaykazee (11. November 2004)

konamann schreibt: Ich glaub den Text muss ich mir mal speichern, den kan ich noch öfter anbringen....


----------

